# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Παθητικός... . Ανακλαστήρας

## john70

Αγαπητέ Νίκο (Mauve),

Μιά και "έπεσε ο αέρας" τι θα έλεγες να ασχολιθούμε με το case study για τον παθητικό αναμεταδώτη του Λυκαββητού. Σε μία πρώτη κουβέντα με τον Ngia μεταξύ φαγητού και μπύρας ... με "αποθάρυνε" για το πείραμα .Αν και εγώ νομίζω πως αξίζει να δοκιμάσουμε. Είμαι στην διάθεση σου να μαζέψουμε τα κουβαδάκια μας και να κάνουμε δοκιμές.

----------


## ngia

Γιάννη κοίτα με 20dBm ισχύ πομπού πιάτα 80cm στα δύο άκρα και 1.2μ στο μέσο και -85dBm ευαισθησία δέκτη, αποστάσεις 1Κμ και 0.5Κμ φαίνεται με ιδανική υλοποίηση θα έχεις 13dB περιθώριο. 
Στην πράξη λόγω απωλειών, ατελειών στη στόχευση δεν θα έχεις πάνω από 10dB. Αν συνυπολογίσεις ότι έχεις πολύ θόρυβο εκεί δεν θα παίξει σε 11Mbps αλλά σε κάποιο χαμηλότερο ρυθμό.
Θα έχετε ένα Link με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ (43dBm) με μεγάλο κόστος και χαμηλή απόδωση.
Πιο αποδωτική θα ήταν η λύση με ενεργό repeater αλλά έκεί θα έχεις σπατάλη φάσματος, περισσότερο προκαλούμενο θόρυβο, κίνδυνο να σου κλέψουν τον εξοπλισμό και μεγαλύτερο κόστος.

Στην πράξη ο παθητικός repeater είναι αποδωτική υλοποίηση αν βρίσκεται κοντά σε ένα από τα δύο άκρα.

----------

